# Dovetail jigs, Need help with jig of choice.



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I've not ventured very far into jigs but did run across these two dovetail jigs

1. EZ Pro Dovetail Jig 
2. Prazi Chestmate Dove Tail Jig

Are either of these suggested? Other opinions suggestions? Can the Prazi be used on a router table?

Thanks
Randy


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

http://www.kellerdovetail.com/

Keller has several mod. to choose.


----------



## rsain (Aug 3, 2011)

I like the Keller, but I don't own one. Gives you an infinite length that you can dovetail.

I've got a PC 4216 (does through, half, sliding and mini) that meets all my needs. But next time i'm flush enough to buy more toys it will be one of the Kellers.

- ryan


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Actually I braved the task of making a jig using this months addition of American Woodworking, It's a table saw jig and so far it's proven to be working quite well, I'll know more tomorrow planing on making some dovetail shelving for my workshop.


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have the prazi

It's awesome if you making chests or something big
Ok too if you making a couple drawers

If your making a ton of drawers it gets kinda slow

I got mine for 60 bucks though at sears cuz the package was damaged 
Not sure you can use it on a router table I just clamp t to the piece and bring the router to it

The kellars loom ok but for the price I'd rather ball outta control and get a Leigh jig


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

I have an Incra and it is limitless on what you can do. Now I havent used any of the other highend jigs like the Omnijig.


----------



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

If you are only interested in traditional dovetails (and by no means is there anything wrong with that) then read no further. But if your options are open to other possibilities consider the Kehoe Jig. It is a different twist on dovetails. You basically cut the dovetail into the assembled joint and then add a dovetail shaped key similar to using splines. But the there is a slight taper to the cut so the key strengthens and locks the joint. It looks like a traditional dovetail but also allows for other appearences if you vary the wood for the key again similar to dark splines on light wood.

They are a great little company and stand by what they make, and they are made in the USA. Check them out.

http://www.dovetailspline.com/


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's the only jig that makes dovetails look hand cut, developed by Charles Neil.

http://intheworkshop.wordpress.com/2010/11/15/dovetail-jig-the-video/

https://charlesneilwoodworking.3dcartstores.com/Dovetail-Jigs-Bits_c_22.html


----------



## vernonator (Feb 21, 2011)

Why are these so dang expensive? I mean its just a slab of machined aluminium?


----------



## KenBee (Mar 9, 2011)

I have the 4216 PC Jig and if you get the Adobe PDF supplemental instruction manual for the PC 4200 series jig you will find it will do as much if not more different cuts and designs as many of the other jigs on the market. I find the biggest problem I have is to determine which cut or design I want to do with each project from the many ways shown in the supplemental manual. I have the improved model jig so setup is much more simple also.

Rockler did have the manual available for download, but if not now you can Google it.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I just sold my incra dovetail jig.I had it ,tried it ,never had success either.I am very glad to see the back of it.I am not saying others have not had results but I asked, and asked ,and never found anyone who found it easyto get real success with it.I had no trouble with box joints they were beautiful with it. . Alistair


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I just got the keller in, haven't had the chance to try it yet due to an addition to my shop, building an outer DC shed.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

I had the PC 4212 jig but frankly never used it and sold it a few weeks ago. I do so little dovetails I figured if I really need to I can struggle through handcutting. haha


----------



## Dirte (Feb 7, 2011)

I own the Keller Dovetail jig Model 1500 and it is very easy to understand, set-up and use… however, take note that it can only be used for through dovetails. I have recently been eyeing the Akeda dovetail jig system but dont have any personal experience with it. I like the fact that it can do both half blind and through dovetails with indexable spacing unlike the Leigh dovetail jig where it infitely adjustable which also includes the pin sizing. The Leigh doetail jig is another great option but I find it to be too laborous to set up. The Keller is hard to beat for the money and definitely gets the job done if through dovetails are all that you plan on using in your projects. Good luck in your venture to find one that is right for you! Regards, DD


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am with cr1, learn to do them by hand. Once you get the hang of it you can make any kind of dovetail that no jig will be able to equal. By the time you have set up the jig, done test cuts, raise bit, lower the bit, blah, blah, blah. You could have made an entire drawer with a hand saw, a fret saw and a couple of chisels. Unlike al the jigs, you are not limited to a bit angle, you can make anything from a 2º to 15º angle, etc.

I bought a Leigh super jig, the thing has been gathering dust for 3 years already, it took me about 3 months to learn how to do dovetails by hand and have not looked back since then.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I have the Akeda system that David referred to and I love it. The learning curve is much easier than the Leigh.


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

porter cable, not the 200 dollar jig either, get the 500 dollar industrial one, its red, not grey


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

When can an Akeda dovetail jig be purchasable? I heard about the factory fire, but that was maybe a year ago.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Well Here'smy two cents.
If you want fancy then the Incra is for you. lots of time learning se tup[ and the learning curve is steep.
If you want hand cut then buy the veritas dovetail guage.
It lets you cut hand cut dovetails and has a saw and magnet to hold you to the line
quite nifty and the price is reasonable


----------



## Visions (Sep 12, 2011)

I myself LOVE my Incra Ultra-Lite positioner! I have had it for about 3 or 4 months, and with the exception of my first attempt at making a corner post dovetail (the router bit came loose, my fault), it has been pretty easy for me to learn to use and has really made some incredible joinery possible.

I had a Porter Cable jig prior to the Incra (not an Omni jig), and I did like it, but one thing I hated with a passion was the need for an expensive aluminum guide plate for every different dovetail size or style. Not economical in the least and hardly versatile.
I also tried the Stots Dovetail Template Master, which allows you to make your own templates from plywood or another material. And while it did allow some flexibility in template size and made creating a new template something i could do for little cash outlay, it still lacked the precision and flexibility I desired.

Then, I broke down and bought an Incra Ultra-Lite, and that changed everything for me. It opened up a whole new world of possibilities and brought my work to a whole new level. 
The first time you see someone's reaction to a corner-post double-dovetail that you made, you'll understand exactly what I mean.

Yes, my Incra cost more up-front, at around $200 for the positioner, guide book with 52 templates and a set of 12 bits I bought on Ebay for short money. BUT, I can now make 11 different box-joints, 26 dovetails, all of which can be made half-blind, through, double, corner post or double-double.

Not to mention it's faster by far than most other jigs. Reason being, you don't cut one board at a time in most cases. You can stack 10 pin-boards and run them all at once, nothing else can touch that kind of speed.

If there is one downfall, it's that it does take some time and effort to really learn the system and how best to use it. My recommendation, take a few hours some day and watch their video on it's use, then go out to the shop with some low-cost practice wood, the guide book and some time. Now take your time, read the instructions a few times and make sure you understand them. if you have a way to watch the video in the shop, take the video with you and watch whatever section you need to answer any questions you have, and spend some time getting used to using the machine.

I did this, and in about 6 hours over the coarse of a weekend I pretty well had the system mastered. I rarely need instructions when making any joinery now, and set-up goes really fast.

Not to mention you will also have the most accurate fence for your router table you can buy. This is also a major plus!

And as a final use that I have found very, very handy, it makes cutting multiple same thickness re-sawn veneers on the bandsaw almost effortless. I can just move the fence over the thickness I want to cut plus blade kerf, lock it down and make the cut. I like this much more than scootching a normal fence around, trying to get it just right.

Remember, you can also go with the Original Incra ig and get the same precision at a very affordable price. The jig is $50, and the fence kit is about the same. Then you need the guide book and templates and you're ready to rock. It will still do all the same joinery as the big positioners, but has a bit less capacity and no micro-adjust.

I also have one of these I use for my bandsaw and other machines, really a great investment.

In my opinion, you simply can not beat the Incra system. Precision and versatility at it's finest.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I am a beginner and bought a low end Keller. Have built four bee hive boxes, dog jumps and drawers. I got perfect results right on the first time I tried it. Five star product. Only regret was that I did not buy it sooner!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

+1 to cr1 - cut them by hand if it's for a box/chest - surprisingly it will be faster than setting up a jig for a 1-off job.

jigs are GREAT when you mass produce a bunch of drawers (kitchen/bedroom set/etc) but otherwise will see not much more than just dust.


----------



## bravozulu (Aug 10, 2011)

Either the WoodRat or the Router Boss. A fair amount of learning is involved. That's because the one machine virtually replaces a Router Table for making these joints: Dovetail, M&T, Finger Joints, Lap Joints, Knuckle Joints.

I even made 1.3" Dovetails on 2×6's and 4×4's for shop benches.

Videos here at Woodrat.com or www.chipsfly.com


----------

